# birthday of your Eos?



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a question for all the true car _enthusiasts_ (does birth of your Eos start at conception...):
sooo many dates...
"Order entry" 9/23/2006
My Eos "Released for Production" 9/27/2006
My Eos has "Production Week" 10/23/2006
"Factory Inspected" 10/25/2006
Does that mean it was built on 10/24/2007 ? (a date not actually printed on my form)
Or is it only finally built once it is Inspected?
Or did it have life starting from when it was Ordered ?
I guess this is a philosophical question (for all Eos owners),
or maybe not-- what date would most likely be used for car collectors as the Manufacture Date?
(or lawyers for that matter-- the law in NC about year of issue plates says 35 years from date of MANUFACTURE, meaning that technically a 1973 Ghia BUILT in Aug. 1972 will be eligible this fall instead of waiting for the calendar year to change)
crazy or dedicated?
William
"a little of column A, a little of column B"
PS. if my Eos was born on 10/25, she shares a birthday with Georges Bizet, composer of the opera "Carmen"















Here is a page about "Birth Certificates" for Aircooled VWs from the Stiftung AutoMuseum Volkswagen in Germany, with original info, options etc-- the inspiration for this question!
NOTE: with this VIN Lookup Tool, you are able to get the birthdate AND production codes online! _answer to my musings-- it WAS born on 10/25_
William
modified to add Vin Lookup Tool _note: doesn't seem to be there now_
modified to change "nuts" to "enthusiasts" -- my service dept said they reserve "nut" for the people who drive _them_ crazy







Those of use who like to know the birthday are just good customers aka _enthusiasts_.
_Modified by kghia at 11:17 AM 7-25-2007_


_Modified by kghia at 12:57 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
What I have come to understand is that the "Factory Inspected" date of 10/25/2006 is the date it rolled off the assembly line, so would be the best date to use as the date of build. Usually a car is built in less than a day, but a car started late in the day may carry over, and how are we to get such exacting details on each car, right? 
Oh, and dedicated usually means at _least a little _crazy.









well, www.famousbirthdays.com gives me that my Eos shares a birthday with Pablo Picasso, and Georges Bizet (French composer known for the opera "Carmen")
...as well as others such as Minnie Pearl. But I have removed the window sticker, and stored it, so I will run with the first two.
I have usually referred to my VWs by their VW name (Karmann Ghia, Eos, "The Beetle") but I am trying to get a "personality" for my car. The Eos _feels like_ a _she_, so I don't know what I can take from those birthdays...maybe Pearl? (although again, Minnie Pearl is not as dignified as my sleek black Eos)
Anyone else have a good birthday for their Eos, which "fits it"?
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:24 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I have usually referred to my VWs by their VW name... 
William
_Modified by kghia at 5:24 PM 2-3-2007_

We always come up with really imaginative, unique names for our vehicles..... like "the truck", "the car", "the van", etc.
According to Mythology, The goddess EOS was a bit of a "loose" woman after being cursed by Aphrodite for messing with her man. You could name your EOS "Xaviera", after the infamous Xaviera Hollander.








Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 6:55 PM 2-3-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 7:00 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

"Anyone else have a good birthday for their Eos, which "fits it"?"
William,
I've only had my EOS for a few days and haven't named her yet. But I do have a White GMC Yukon 4X4, bought partially to get around in the snow, named Nanook







May not be a birthday, but fits the application to a T


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Can you still ask vwoa for the birth certificates?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_Can you still ask vwoa for the birth certificates? 

I forgot about that....kinda like the "Fahrvergnügen" gimmick (1989). How long has that been?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:52 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

Well there is the easy one - "Dawn" but that name is already taken in my house so my EOS nickname is "Karma".
-Dawn


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_Can you still ask vwoa for the birth certificates? 

You _used_ to be able to get them for free from the VW museum, but it became popular enough that they started charging.
When I got the certificate for my '67 Ghia a few years ago, they charged 15 Euro or $15
I sent a credit card number and was billed US $12 and change (apparently they used exchange rate)
*Now*, the dollar isn't worth as much, AND their price went up-- it now costs *35 Euro*








(price shown on museum's German website - at the moment equiv. to about US $46.34





















)
Also, there were a lot of references in _return letters_ about readability of the _"microfiche"_, so I think that the museum only gives certificates for the older VWs.
You can get your dealer/salesman to look it up in the VW factory Order Bank and print it out for you, although it is not on a cute, signed certificate you would display (but *free*!)
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

any new owners want to share your Eos' birthday?
Along with VIN (with last numbers XX if you want), this is both neat and provides a timeline of builds.
or the name you've given your Eos (if any)?
William


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

How about Sonnenschein?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (kghia)*

Here's a thread from samba on getting a "birth certificate. http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...art=0
The thread was started in Aug 2003, but is still an active thread. The VW museum's database is down until 15 Mar 2007.
RBB


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_any new owners want to share your Eos' birthday?
Along with VIN (with last numbers XX if you want), this is both neat and provides a timeline of builds.

mine has a birthdate of Dec 18th 2006, shared with Betty Grable
Vin #02925x
does that make her a Grey Grable?







.....she thinks she's a glam girl....


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
mine has a birthdate of Dec 18th 2006, shared with Betty Grable
Vin #02925x
does that make her a Grey Grable?







.....she thinks she's a glam girl....


I thought she was a "Jean Machine"!
Cheers,


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

My Eos shares a birthday with Jerry Garcia (Aug 1st). Is that bad or good?

Andy


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

Ours shares a birthday with:
Emerson Fittipaldi
Bob Barker
Frank Sinatra
Dionne Warwick
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

A VIN Lookup Tool has been found that gives you back LOTS of information, without running the gauntlet of sales people at your VW dealer!
William


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

04/07/2006 
(I wonder if this is DD-MM or MM-DD, I'm thinging the first,since it all appears to be in Italian
What the heck is this code ?
PSO office package for "Stella"


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_04/07/2006 
(I wonder if this is DD-MM or MM-DD, I'm thinging the first,since it all appears to be in Italian
What the heck is this code ?
PSO office package for "Stella" 


It is definitely DD-MM.( I knew my car's built date so I just compared it with this site...)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_04/07/2006 
(I wonder if this is DD-MM or MM-DD, I'm thinging the first,since it all appears to be in Italian
What the heck is this code ?
PSO office package for "Stella" 


Yes, definitely DD-MM (European style)
I already knew mine, plus it is listed ar 25/10/2006 on this form.
as for the code, on the compiled list of Production Codes, there is a code "PS1 Convertible Sports package for 3.2l", so maybe that is some sports package short of that one?
William


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

Mine was born on March 20, 2007. Earth Day, 
I thought this might be a significant connection since VW's were the transportation of choice for hippies and the hippie movement most certainly endorsed Earth Day.
Earth Day is celebrated on the vernal equinox, when the earth is in perfect balance. Maybe this is why I have had no major issues with my EOS yet(knock on wood).








ALAN


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

Since the Vin Lookup Tool from Romania doesn't seem to be online anymore, the way to get this info is to ask your dealership nicely!
I was able to ask my salesman and get this information, as well as a list of Production Codes relating to my vehicle. Your salesman is likely to do it as "goodwill" if you ask nicely, and explain that you are a curious enthusiast (just what VW wants-- people who will brag about VWs)
Your service dept is able to do this also, but it has been suggested that you ask when they are working on your car already and would be pulling up information.
One note: after getting some tiny issues resolved, I asked some details about the invoice text, including that the invoice listed the production date as the first of the month I had, and the delivery date as the day before the one I had (which is the day I _initiated_ the sale, but not when I signed and received it)
The delivery date is particularly important, as this is the day your warranty begins.
I apologized for using their time, and the service person said it was OK she didn't have customers waiting. She told me that they never go by what has been manually keyed in their local records, but always what is in the national database-- which she confirmed was correctly the two dates I previously had gotten. She wasn't even sure that production date was on the invoice, but looked and said I should just ignore that as something that someone had typed in a hurry, and wasn't "official".
She also said that I shouldn't apologize for being a VW "nut" and wasting their time-- a "nut" is someone who drives _them_ crazy; an *"enthusiast"* is someone who loves their VWs enough to celebrate the birthdays.








William
(no, I didn't buy the Eos a cake this year, although my Ghia got one for its 40th birthday! celebrated at my VW club)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: birthday of your Eos? (kghia)*

revising thread since there has been recent discussion on Production Codes and other information.
Your dealer can give you a list of codes and info, include build dates, etc, from the national computer-- see above
William


----------

